# Stealth Gloat and a better deal



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm sure most of you saw the earlier post on the routers at HD that were being clearanced so after seeing this on another website I followed up and have another (never can have tooooo many) router. Its the PC 892 that was on sale for $99,but with most being gone from a lot of stores except the display (And we all know HD and how well they keep things around). So I managed to get this deal for $49 +tax sweeet


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Tommy,good job, now that's one philosophy I can agree on ,(can't have two many routers)  many of the PC routers is one that you can use the two wrench way to install or remove the router bits. 

You can see Bob R. and Rick R. of the RWS use them all the time on the shows..

========



Tommyt654 said:


> I'm sure most of you saw the earlier post on the routers at HD that were being clearanced so after seeing this on another website I followed up and have another (never can have tooooo many) router. Its the PC 892 that was on sale for $99,but with most being gone from a lot of stores except the display (And we all know HD and how well they keep things around). So I managed to get this deal for $49 +tax sweeet


----------

